
OS X – All Features – Apple - dmmalam
http://www.apple.com/osx/all-features/
======
interpol_p
The new Chinese system font is an interesting one, and I wonder if it made it
to iOS too.

I learned, when localising my iOS app, that picking the right Chinese font was
really hard. I had to mock-up screens of my app in 6 or 7 different Chinese
fonts, send them to my translator and was told they all looked pretty poor. He
ended up picking a good looking font for me. In the end I started to recognise
the aesthetic differences between Chinese fonts, it was a great learning
experience.

------
ericclemmons
I know this is naïve, but at this point, OS X feels polished enough to where
the biggest problem I have is working on containerized apps locally because of
VirtualBox.

Mac has always been the best compromise between development productivity and
UX, but it doesn't seem to be keeping up with the Linux/Unix/whatever
functionality that is becoming the norm.

